# Another happy new Sky customer



## Lost Boys (Apr 11, 2006)

Can I just say a big thanks to Alex and to Kevin, who I've both managed to speak to over the last two days. 
I've Go Compared, I've Confused, but Sky have managed to beat any renewal quote I could get, so I'm signed up for the next 12 months.

Big thanks guys! :thumb:


----------

